# Grease to use for bearings & fork?



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in need of some grease to use in the bearings and front shock of my bike. I've been using Sil-Glyde, a silicon-based grease in the past, and now have some petro-lithium grease, but I was wondering what grease and thickness is best. For the front shock, there's a lot of plastic, so I need something plastic-safe there, but I don't think it matters as much in the bearings. 

I plan to grab some more silicon-based grease today-as it's what I've been using.


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

The Soleutator said:


> I'm in need of some grease to use in the bearings and front shock of my bike. I've been using Sil-Glyde, a silicon-based grease in the past, and now have some petro-lithium grease, but I was wondering what grease and thickness is best. For the front shock, there's a lot of plastic, so I need something plastic-safe there, but I don't think it matters as much in the bearings.
> 
> I plan to grab some more silicon-based grease today-as it's what I've been using.


What sort of fork do you have? And when you say bearings, do you mean in the headset and hubs?


----------



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

simian23 said:


> What sort of fork do you have? And when you say bearings, do you mean in the headset and hubs?


I have a White Brothers SC90 spring fork with a damping cartridge. The service manual says to use "...White Brothers Suspension Lube or other suitable, non-lithium grease." And yes, by bearings, I mean the hubs, bb, and headset. Possibly the pedals too.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

i dont think silicone lubes have very good film strength. its usually used for low movement, high heat applications.. like brake parts, or for o-rings. it works well for suspension parts.

for bearings you want a more standard grease. marine grease is popular, or any other bike specific grease. parks poly lube, phil wood, etc.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Slickoleum is the BEST fork lube you can get and actually works pretty well for bearings though I prefer a slightly thicker formula in those applications.

And Highdell, please refrain from the paintball gun quote!


----------



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> i dont think silicone lubes have very good film strength. its usually used for low movement, high heat applications.. like brake parts, or for o-rings. it works well for suspension parts.
> 
> for bearings you want a more standard grease. marine grease is popular, or any other bike specific grease. parks poly lube, phil wood, etc.


 Marine grease? Is that any cheaper than bike grease?



mtnbiker72 said:


> Slickoleum is the BEST fork lube you can get and actually works pretty well for bearings though I prefer a slightly thicker formula in those applications.
> 
> And Highdell, please refrain from the paintball gun quote!


I'd rather get something local for now, but I'll have to keep that one in mind. And uhh... What paintball quote?

Last, how would lithium grease work well in the bearings?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

lithium grease dries out and gets crusty.


----------



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

So, I'll keep my eye out for silicon and marine grease. Any other good options?


----------



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

I've done a bit more looking around, and have found a few more options.
-Bel Ray grease: http://www.amazon.com/Bel-Ray-Waterproof-Grease-2X-Large-Black/dp/B002OQ2IBC
-Park tool grease: http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-PPL...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1282798188&sr=8-7
-Amsoil grease
-Phil-Wood grease 
-Cheap Wal-mart/hardware store grease
-Over-priced bike shop grease (don't remember which brand, Park tool may be one of them)
-Cheap marine grease
-Cheap silicone grease

At this point, cheaper with quantity is better, and I'd like to get one grease for both the fork and the bearings. I've heard Phil-Wood is some of the best, but for the amount you get, I'd rather something else.

Before I make my final decision, I may go out and buy, then study this useful-looking DVD guide: http://www.noria.com/secure/product_detail.asp?catalogid=154


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

You're over analyzing. Just buy some Park Tool grease, or whatever other bicycle-specific grease is handy at your local bike shop, and use that.

FWIW, I usually use Park Tool grease. Sometimes i buy Finish Line brand.

Forks are a different sort of application than bearings. I don't have much experience with working on them, but it may not be feasible to have one grease suffice for both bearings and suspension.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The Soleutator said:


> At this point, cheaper with quantity is better, and I'd like to get one grease for both the fork and the bearings. I've heard Phil-Wood is some of the best, but for the amount you get, I'd rather something else.


Unless you own a Cannondale Fork...suspension forks do not have bearings so grease designed for bearings is not the most ideal for suspension forks. You though process is about the same as saying you want the same oil for your fork damper and your chain. Sure damper oil will lubricate a chain but it is not ideal.

Your BEST option is to get a cheap tub of Marine Grease for your bearings, a tub will last a really long time (like a Decade!). Then buy the correct grease for your suspension fork which again is Slickoleum (Slick Honey).


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use marine grease--it's designed to be water-resistant (obviously) and we've had a boatload of rain this summer. 

Picked up a big-a$$ tube of it at ACE hardware for about $5.


----------



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, I think I've decided--Slickoleum and marine/bike shop grease, whichever is more readily available. I'm already out a lot of money, so marine grease if possible. Thanks for the help.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't be led astray by the lure of "bicycle specific grease". Find a grease that is fit for function and move on...that's the only value to a grease labeled as bike specific, hopefully someone has tested it as being fit for function...meaning that you're not using grease that is a poor choice for that application... Just a touch of research and you'll easily find much cheaper alternatives that what gets marketed to bicyclists.


----------



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

I ended up buying 14 oz of "Coastal Premium Marine Grease" for $3 from an auto parts store-as my local hardware store didn't have anything other than lithium grease. It says it is an anhydrous calcium grease, resistant to water, rust, and oxidation. If suitable, I plan to use it in the bearings, and buy some slickoleum for the fork.


----------



## ro.sniper (Apr 27, 2010)

Does slickoleum damage rubber? I'm thinking of using that on my suspension fork, and also on the rubber bushings on the sway-bar of my car, as they are squeaking a bit.


----------



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

ro.sniper said:


> Does slickoleum damage rubber? I'm thinking of using that on my suspension fork, and also on the rubber bushings on the sway-bar of my car, as they are squeaking a bit.


According to the website it's plastic and rubber safe, and designed for forks.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The Soleutator said:


> I ended up buying 14 oz of "Coastal Premium Marine Grease" for $3 from an auto parts store-as my local hardware store didn't have anything other than lithium grease. It says it is an anhydrous calcium grease, resistant to water, rust, and oxidation. If suitable, I plan to use it in the bearings, and buy some slickoleum for the fork.


That will work just fine for bearings...most good Marine grease is calcium or aluminum based.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

its designed for the high loads of towing a boat on the freeway, and also designed to be dipped into a lake and resist water as much as possible. sounds perfect for a bike! 

i think enduro uses marine grease in some of their bearings. i had no problems with it in hubs or pivot bearings, seems to last very long. 

last time i tore down my fork i used straight silicone grease. its holding up on my sticky spv piston better than normal grease so far.


----------



## The Soleutator (Aug 3, 2010)

One detail I left out... Rain is fairly rare here in the desert. When it comes, it can really come, but it doesn't come often. Dust is much more prominent. But, marine grease has been tested and works fine, so even if it means I need to clean and re-grease more often, the huge price discount is worth it in the long run, IMO.


----------



## cj.9 (Sep 19, 2008)

thought this was interesting.....
http://www.sandsmachine.com/grease_t.htm


----------



## Gondo (Jun 2, 2004)

I use Amsoil Synthetic Waterproof grease. Way cheaper than bike specific grease, and it's good stuff. It's waterproof, resist corrosion, won't break down...it's one of the top greases in the world. And since it comes in a standard tube you can fit it in a standard grease gun. What I hate about bike grease is that it doesn't fit a grease gun unless you buy the special little tubes and buy a bike specific grease gun.


----------

